# anyone go to ayub or frontier medical college?



## kk7687 (Jan 19, 2007)

im from the abbotabad area so i thought id check out the schools when i went 3 weeks ago...ayub looks alrite...frontier is just 1 big building and it didnt look like ne thing special to me...but the office was telling me that frontier was gaining alot of recognition and that they are expanding there campus...ne one go to any of them...how do u like it...i was gonna apply for 2008-2009 school year...any info would help


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

I would make Frontier medical college your last resort. It is gaining some acceptance but, its a pretty dull and boring place with subpar students going there. I know a foreign student would have a tough time spending 5 years there!


----------



## kk7687 (Jan 19, 2007)

maik7upurz said:


> I would make Frontier medical college your last resort. It is gaining some acceptance but, its a pretty dull and boring place with subpar students going there. I know a foreign student would have a tough time spending 5 years there!



yup...i was disappointed with it...but 3 of my cuzzins went there and transfered to ayub so thats my aim...well see wut happens...cuz the thing is i messed up in hs but my college grades are like a 180 from hs ...but since they only look at hs my best bet is getting acceptance somewhere and trying to transfer unless i get in somewhere else outside of pakistan


----------



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

I got accepted to Ayub Med this year. However classes start in March so I really can't tell you anything.


----------



## SalSabeel (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey, UltraSpy, how's Ayub Medical college...since ur classes have probably started by now and all! how's the enviornment, staff, students, classes, etc?

Thanks! #rofl


----------



## saad (Dec 23, 2007)

ayub medical colg is gud..


----------



## Fragiledreams (Oct 30, 2008)

Id prefer frontier medical college.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Generally when you write a post with an opinion it's a good opportunity (and a good idea) to explain your reasons at the same time. Vague posts really don't help anyone.


----------



## Fragiledreams (Oct 30, 2008)

Frontier has produced many successful batches over the years.. it is definitely recognized and many graduates have passed USMLE/PLAB exam and are working abroad.

It has two teaching hospitals.. one is called Shahina Jamil Hospital which is located within the campus and the next is Govt Hospital (DHQ Mansehra)..about 14 km away..
the college is located at one of the most scenic points in abbottabad.The administration is a bit strict and more conservative.AJ Khan the principal used to be the former principal of Ayub medical college.He is a very shrewd and influential person and has been the backbone to FMC success.. 

At the end if you are hardworking and focused then you can become a successful doctor from any medical college..
The things which matter are your motivation,devotion and determination towards ur profession..


For more info try www.fmc.edu.pk


cheers !!


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

A friend of mine got accepted into Frontier Medical College; however her classes just started so she hasn't got any feedback as yet but I will post her comments as soon as I get in touch with her again


----------

